# Favorite Stout/Porter



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of darker full bodied beer. What's everyone else drinking dark beer wise out there? My favorite is Duck Rabbit Milk Stout from NC. I wish SC had more breweries but I love those tarheel beers.:al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's my five favorite stouts of the moment. Samuel Smith's Imperial and Oatmeal stouts are pretty much faves in perpetuity...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Anchor Steam Porter...MMM MMM Good!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I'm a big fan of Anchor Steam Porter...MMM MMM Good!


Yes indeedy!
Also like Ipswich Oatmeal Stout...especially when I find a place selling it in growlers.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Yes indeedy!
> Also like Ipswich Oatmeal Stout...especially when I find a place selling it in growlers.


We should find a place halfway between us selling growlers and meet up!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald porter is tasty as well.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> We should find a place halfway between us selling growlers and meet up!


wherever that is, I expect it would forever after be referred to as "where those two lunatics started the madness"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> wherever that is, I expect it would forever after be referred to as "where those two lunatics started the madness"


A day that will live in infamy!!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> wherever that is, I expect it would forever after be referred to as "where those two lunatics started the madness"


Can I play? :al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Here's my five favorite stouts of the moment. Samuel Smith's Imperial and Oatmeal stouts are pretty much faves in perpetuity...


Ah, Old Rasputin Imperial Stout. One of MY personal favorites.
I am also partial to Young's Double Chocolate Stout.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Ah, Old Rasputin Imperial Stout. One of MY personal favorites.
> I am also partial to Young's Double Chocolate Stout.


I got some of that Young's Double Chocolate Stout in a four pack when L-ville and I'm likem them big time, as a matter of fact since you mentioned it Sid I just popped a top on one. mmmmmmmmmm good.

I like the Youngs Porter as well, got Samuel Smith in the fridge that I haven't tried yet. Finally found a small wine store down the street that carries better beer than you can get at wallymart or Krogers.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Here's my five favorite stouts of the moment. Samuel Smith's Imperial and Oatmeal stouts are pretty much faves in perpetuity...


Now that is just freaky. Three days ago I went to the local "fancy-schmancy" Wine/Liquor store and picked up a selection of new Stouts to try, and the three of the four I picked up are exactly the first three pictured above, both the Samuel Smiths and the Expedition stout. So far I love them all. I also picked up a $5 12-oz bottle of a vintage 2001 stout "Imperial Extra Double Stout" by Harvey and Sons, can't wait to try that one.

If you're in the distribution area, the Goose Island (based here in Chicago) Oatmeal stout is really good.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Can I play? :al


Please!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm a big fan of Anchor Steam Porter...MMM MMM Good!


That's a good one.I like Yeungling Porter and that Rasputin looks very interesting


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

The Old Rasputin is a huge stout. There are so many out there but draft is the way to go for both. My personal favorite porter is Black Mtn. Porter. (Ask pnoon):al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> The Old Rasputin is a huge stout. There are so many out there but draft is the way to go for both. My personal favorite porter is Black Mtn. Porter. (Ask pnoon):al


:tpd: 
San Diego Brewing/Callahan's makes some outstanding beers.
Black Mtn. Porter is a good one indeed.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

we all know what happened LAST time I tried to outdrink a drunkface..:mn


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If it's Here, it's one of my new favourites.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Here's my five favorite stouts of the moment. Samuel Smith's Imperial and Oatmeal stouts are pretty much faves in perpetuity...


these are all great, especially the Smith's Imperial and the Old Rasputin...but nothing tastes better than a home crafted stout or porter


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm a big fan of Anchor Steam Porter...MMM MMM Good!


+1

Okocim (Poland) is right up there on my list. Rich, thich, yummy, umm...good acl levels.

And Guiness is always a favorite.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Young's Oatmeal Stout and Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout are two of my favorites. Yeungling Porter fills the gap when funds are low.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

St Peter's Old Style Porter. I love the traditional styled Porters.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

well i live in KC, and there's a small brewery out of lawrence called free state, i LOVE their outmeal stout, it's ma fav. as of right now


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

t'kay said:


> we all know what happened LAST time I tried to outdrink a drunkface..:mn


No............we don't, what did happen? Did you wind up but up with a flower in it?

ATL


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> St Peter's Old Style Porter. I love the traditional styled Porters.


I love the st. peters bottles. Very distinctive, am trying to build enough of a collection where i can use them for my own homebrew


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

gotta go with coopers stout here


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

My two favorites are Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout and Young's Double Chocolate Stout. 
Now my favorite way to enjoy the Double Chocolate Stout is at room temperature. Anything colder, and it doesn't let you taste all the flavors that the beer really has to offer. :2

Can the Scottish Ale's not get any love?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Made this one last year with a few mods... (added 4oz each of special B & torrified wheat, added an ounce of cascades at mash off).

http://byo.com/recipe/1353.html

Outstanding beer ... next batch will have to be 10 gallons.

For commercial stuff, I like Sam Smith and Young's products, and for something up a notch, Victory's Storm King Imperial Stout.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/victory-storm-king-imperial-stout/626/9776/

Oh, one more worth noting .... Old Dominion's Bourbon barrel stout (not bottled) ... when its on .... its on.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Can the Scottish Ale's not get any love?


I enjoy Belhaven every chance I get, but I don't know if they make a stout.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Cooper's Best Extra Stout. Gotta love the grit at the bottom. Sam Smith's Imperial Stout comes a close second, and Guinness always finds a place in my fridge. For U.S. domestic, I'll go with Sierra Nevada Stout.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Made this one last year with a few mods... (added 4oz each of special B & torrified wheat, added an ounce of cascades at mash off).
> 
> http://byo.com/recipe/1353.html
> 
> ...


Nice Sean, that is quite impressive.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter, Rogue Chocolate Stout, and Victory's Stormking Imperial Stout. I didn't care so much for the Yungling Porter but nothing is better then Yungling's Black&Tan when your sitting on the lawnmower. :z


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Who would have thought there would be beer fans in a cigar forum.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Youngs Double Chocolate, or Dominions Oak Barrel Stout.


----------



## StsFirstmate (Feb 7, 2006)

In the dim past of my youth I worked my way through college tending bar in an Irish bar, Hap's Old Irish Pub. I learned the zen of a properly pulled ( not drawn or poured mind you) pint of Guiness. Nice and fresh and served at the proper temperature.... not too cold. It is almost impossible to find it that way here in Florida.
I do buy Taddy Porter when I can find it ( almost never). I definately try some of the ones I see recommended here .


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

How did I miss this thread soo long?!?!? 
Oh yeah, I was constantly hovering in the bombs area waiting for Seangar to get his ass back to Radford!!
*I can't pick one!* _Here are some favorites..._

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout (North Coast Brewing)
Old #38 Stout (North Coast)
Storm King Stout (Victory)
Dominion Oak Barrel Stout (Old Dominion)
Chocolate Stout (Rogue Ales)
Chicory Stout (Dogfish Head)
Great Lakes Blackout Stout (Great Lakes)
Heresy (Weyerbacher)
Young's Oatmeal Stout (Young & Co)
:al :al :al :al :al


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just reacquainted myself with Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout and I must say that I've got to change my original statement. I went on a stout hunt yesterday and also came away with Rogue's Shakespeare Stout. Both excellent.


----------



## 7DIG7 (May 5, 2006)

There is a small brewery in Ft. Collins Colorado that makes some great beers. Odell Brewing Company makes Cutthroat Porter. Mighty tasty! They also make a great wheat ale called Easy Street Wheat. Another beer from Ft. Collins that is bound for greatness is Fat Tire Ale by New Belgium Brewery, great stuff!


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

It may not be the strongest, it may not be unique, niche, or local, but when all is said and done, nothing tastes quite like it.

Also a fan of Anchor Steam and a "little guy" brew from Ireland called O'Hara's Stout from the Carlow Brewing Company.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

When I'm in the mood for this type of brew, I usually go for a Guiness. There's also a great microbrew called Speckled Trout Stout from the South Padre Island Brewing Company down here in South TX. Excellent stuff.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Got me some Old Rasputin Stout ....good stuff, like the hopps in this one.:dr


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> When I'm in the mood for this type of brew, I usually go for a Guiness. There's also a great microbrew called Speckled Trout Stout from the South Padre Island Brewing Company down here in South TX. Excellent stuff.


Aye Aye.:al


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the stouts! Here are my two favs:

Rogue Chocolate Stout
Lost Coast 8-Ball Stout

I had a Rogue Chocolate Stout tonight...yummy!


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

It makes an oregonian happy when Rogue is mentioned, they're a punch in the face. :bx 

I like the Chocolate Stout alot, and the Shakespeare Stout as well.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't really have much experience with stouts, the only ones I've had being Dogfish Head Chicory Stout and Guinness. I could barely choke down the Dogfish Head but I really loved the Guinness.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Picked up two stouts last night.

Goose Island Oatmeal Stout - $6 for a 6 pack, can't beat that. (Since I'm in Chicago.) Really good Oatmeal Stout. Maybe not as good as Sam Smith's, but like I said, for the price...

Young's Double Chocolate Stout in a Nitro can - Actually pretty bland and flavorless for a stout. Very smooth and easy to drink though. Not worth the price at all. But beeradvocate reports that the bottle is better.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well all this stout talk and I HAD to pick some up on Friday.. I got some Old Rasputin (of Course!) and I tried som St. Peter's Cream Stout. I tried the Cream Stout yesterday - very good flavor but a horrible pour. I have never seen a stout with such a non-existant head. While you get a FULL pint for the price of admission, I think there are plenty of better stouts out there for the price.

I also grabbed St. Peter's Porter, which I am going to sample later this evening.

-Matt-


----------

